# Farm Table



## OHWC (Mar 14, 2016)

This table was built by a clients son. I cut the lumber from some trees that had died on the property. To think most people burn this in a pile!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Tony (Mar 14, 2016)

Beautiful! Did you do the chairs as well? Tony


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 14, 2016)

Nice.....


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 14, 2016)

Cool looking table.


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 15, 2016)

Banquet table with a wonderful finish! Love it! Chuck


----------

